# San shou grappling



## mad_boxer (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey all i just wondered what you guys thought of the takedowns used in san shou, are they any good? is the training method similar to that of wrestling or different? Also supposedly the self defence aspect teaches some joint locks how do you think these compare to the submissions in BJJ, catch wrestling etc?


----------



## mad_boxer (Jul 23, 2006)

Don't ll answer me at once i need some time to read. LOL


----------



## D Dempsey (Jul 24, 2006)

My exposure to Sanshou/Sanda is pretty limited but I'll give it a shot.  The training method is probably closest to Muay Thai or MMA depending on the school.  So my emphasise striking while others put the emphasis on throws.  The throws I've seen have all been pretty awesome and probably not fun to be on the receiving end of one.

I've heard that the chinese military sanda rules allow for standing joint locks with no ground work.  That actually sounds a lot like the rules for shootboxing.


----------



## profesormental (Jul 25, 2006)

Training emphasis depends on the coaches...

Some are very much orientated to kickboxing, and looks a lot like muay thai.

Others like to close the gap with punches and kicks and go for a takedown immediately.

These people train in combinations that end in throw attempts and fake throw attempts (or fast transitions when a throw is unsuccessful) to set up punches... that is how I was trained and how I train.

The throws are more like in shuai jiao, except fo the considerations of 10-16 oz gloves... which tend to make arm controls a bit cumbersome... but under/over hooks are ok. Takedown defense is also taken into consideration...

although there is no extended pummeling... (you have about 3 seconds to throw or the ref stops the clinch)...

also, in many amateur competitions, there are no ropes, so taking you out of the fight area counts as a takedown... so pushing is valid.. as in a fight!

This is just in a nutshell, yet I hope it helps!

Sincerely,

Juan M. Mercado

P.S. San Shou/San Da are the sporting/competition between styles rules... the joint manipulations and self defense applications depend on the kung fu style that trains in san da... some train Wing Chun. Choy Li Fut, Shaolin, etc. So the joint locks and other applications depend on them.


----------

